# Trans Guendalina Rodriguez:"Ho fatto sesso con altro milanista".



## admin (10 Luglio 2017)

*Trans Guendalina Rodriguez:"Ho fatto sesso con altro milanista".*

Il (la?) transessuale Guendalina Rodriguez, salita alle cronache dopo aver confessato la relazione con Niang, torna a parlare e sgancia un'altra bomba:"Sì, ho fatto sesso con un altro giocatore del Milan. E vi dirò di più, è stato bellissimo".


----------



## LukeLike (10 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il (la?) transessuale Guendalina Rodriguez, salita alle cronache dopo aver confessato la relazione con Niang, torna a parlare e sgancia un'altra bomba:"Sì, ho fatto sesso con un altro giocatore del Milan. E vi dirò di più, è stato bellissimo".



E basta.


----------



## tonilovin93 (10 Luglio 2017)

Bertolacci


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (10 Luglio 2017)

ecco spiegato il calo di paletta


----------



## Ragnet_7 (10 Luglio 2017)

Ma basta questa sempre in cerca di notorietà.


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Luglio 2017)

Io vorrei sapere chi da voce in capitolo a sti personaggi


----------



## Eziomare (10 Luglio 2017)

Come saranno contenti i suoi clienti, quanta riservatezza!


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (10 Luglio 2017)

E quindi? 


Il problema di Niang non è mai stato Guendalina, fatto suoi.
Ma i piedi a banana e la testa fallica.


----------



## mrsmit (10 Luglio 2017)

lo dicesse ora a mercato aperto, almeno lo vendiamo subito ahahahahahahah


----------



## Igniorante (10 Luglio 2017)

Stavolta è il difensore scarso il cui nome è tutto un programma, me lo sento...


----------



## cris (10 Luglio 2017)

Indipendentemente dal tema trattato, questo personaggio è in cerca di notorietà.


----------



## vanbasten (10 Luglio 2017)

FrancoUomoVero ha scritto:


> ecco spiegato il calo di paletta



paletta ha moglie e figli che centra?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il (la?)* transessuale


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Luglio 2017)

Ilruggitodellapantera ha scritto:


> E quindi?
> 
> 
> Il problema di Niang non è mai stato Guendalina, fatto suoi.
> Ma i piedi a banana e la testa fallica.



Sicuro?
in effetti le partners con cui ho provato alcune varianti sessuali, in effetti per qualche giorno un fastidio l'avvertivano, 
immagino a praticare sport ad alti livelli


----------



## MaschioAlfa (10 Luglio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sicuro?
> in effetti le partners con cui ho provato alcune varianti sessuali, in effetti per qualche giorno un fastidio l'avvertivano,
> immagino a praticare sport ad alti livelli



Guarda che Guendalina diceva che Niang era più femmina di lei......

Giusto per dovere di cronaca....


----------



## DrHouse (10 Luglio 2017)

il mercato dei trans è in crisi?
stanno cercando pubblicità gratuita?

fatti loro, la smettano...


ps, per me è de sciglio


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Luglio 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Guarda che Guendalina diceva che *Niang era più femmina di lei*......
> 
> Giusto per dovere di cronaca....



Infatti, dubito che il giorno seguente si possa avere tutta questa corsa così fluida...

Ci vorrebbe un volontario sul forum che sperimenti per noi


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (10 Luglio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sicuro?
> in effetti le partners con cui ho provato alcune varianti sessuali, in effetti per qualche giorno un fastidio l'avvertivano,
> immagino a praticare sport ad alti livelli



I piedi li aveva storti prima e pure dopo.
Si dice che C. Ronaldo sia gay o quantomeno bisessuale, presumo che non lo vorresti in squadra?


----------



## Kutuzov (10 Luglio 2017)

Fatti loro. Questa cretina cerca solo pubblicità. In un mondo rispettoso non dovrebbe far notizia una relazione con un gay o un trans, e nemmeno far ridere.

Non volere qualcuno in squadra per l'omosessualità? O giudeo? Mah!


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Luglio 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> paletta ha moglie e figli che centra?



Eh hai ragione sarebbe il primo nella storia ad andare a trans avendo moglie e figli


Può essere chiunque


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (10 Luglio 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> paletta ha moglie e figli che centra?



beh non vedo come questo possa escludere la cosa.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (10 Luglio 2017)

Kutuzov ha scritto:


> Fatti loro. Questa cretina cerca solo pubblicità. In un mondo rispettoso non dovrebbe far notizia una relazione con un gay o un trans, e nemmeno far ridere.
> 
> Non volere qualcuno in squadra per l'omosessualità? O giudeo? Mah!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Luglio 2017)

Ilruggitodellapantera ha scritto:


> I piedi li aveva storti prima e pure dopo.
> Si dice che C. Ronaldo sia gay o quantomeno bisessuale, presumo che non lo vorresti in squadra?



Naturalmente scherzo, le mie posizioni totalmente aperte sull'omosessualità e i diritti LGBT le ho più volte espresse nella sezione politica del forum


----------



## __king george__ (10 Luglio 2017)

ora dirà "non rivelerò mai il nome"

poi inizierà a dare indizi tipo "è italiano,è sudamericano,è rasato ecc"

e alla fine dirà chi è....

speriamo non destabilizzi il giocatore in questione nel caso.....si fa presto a dire De Sciglio o Paletta...ma se è Hakan o RR?


----------



## Ruuddil23 (10 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il (la?) transessuale Guendalina Rodriguez, salita alle cronache dopo aver confessato la relazione con Niang, torna a parlare e sgancia un'altra bomba:"Sì, ho fatto sesso con un altro giocatore del Milan. E vi dirò di più, è stato bellissimo".



Che noia...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Luglio 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> speriamo non destabilizzi il giocatore in questione nel caso.....



Se vuole cavalcare l'onda mediatica fa il nome "Donnarumma"  ...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (10 Luglio 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ora dirà "non rivelerò mai il nome"
> 
> poi inizierà a dare indizi tipo "è italiano,è sudamericano,è rasato ecc"
> 
> ...



Hakan è musulmano oltre che felicemente fidanzato , faccio infinita fatica a credere ad una cosa del genere. Inoltre non sono nemmeno sicuro sappia dei transfer. Secondo me è qualcuno del vecchio Milan, tant'è che sarà stato Niang a metterli in contatto o viceversa.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Luglio 2017)

Kutuzov ha scritto:


> Fatti loro. Questa cretina cerca solo pubblicità. In un mondo rispettoso non dovrebbe far notizia una relazione con un gay o un trans, e *nemmeno far ridere*.
> 
> Non volere qualcuno in squadra per l'omosessualità? O giudeo? Mah!



Scherzi? a me prendono in giro perchè un pò panciuto e stempiato, tutti noi dobbiamo iniziare a non prenderci troppo sul serio, se vogliamo cessare le discriminazioni,
compresa la comunità LGBT


----------



## Aron (10 Luglio 2017)

Ma farsi i cacchi propri è così difficile?


----------



## Crox93 (10 Luglio 2017)

Aubameyang


----------



## Raryof (10 Luglio 2017)

Mi sa che una capatina Romagnoli se l'è fatta.


----------



## Compix83 (10 Luglio 2017)

Chiunque sia (se la cosa è vera) è un idiota vero. Come si fa a fidarsi di questa dopo la riservatezza dimostrata con Niang?


----------



## Chrissonero (10 Luglio 2017)




----------



## MarcoMilanista (10 Luglio 2017)

Secondo me qualcuno usa questa qui per destabilizzare l'ambiente. Chi c'è dietro secondo voi?


----------



## Theochedeo (10 Luglio 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Secondo me qualcuno usa questa qui per destabilizzare l'ambiente. Chi c'è dietro secondo voi?



Brutta domanda da fare in questo topic.....


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Luglio 2017)

Sarebbe fantastico se fosse Donnarumma 


PS: e se fosse Kucka? Spiegherebbe un addio un po' strano


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Luglio 2017)

Ma non si vergogna sta qua? mah..

Che poi ho visto le foto..orrenda, una donna con la faccia da uomo le zinne e suppongo anche il pistolotto..mi chiedo come si fa ad andare con una così..mah..

Certo se poi ti piace prenderlo nel cul0 ma non vuoi andare proprio con un uomo...

Comunque visto che giochiamo, per me è Abate


----------



## Jino (10 Luglio 2017)

Questa cerca solo notorietà, ha stancato. Capisco fare giornalismo ma certe notizie non andrebbero nemmeno riportare perchè con il giornalismo sportivo azzeccano zero.


----------



## Miracle1980 (10 Luglio 2017)

Secondo me si riferisce ad uno tra Galliani,Berlusconi, Pellegatti o Suma. Infatti ha detto ''milanista''...non calciatore.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Luglio 2017)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Secondo me si riferisce ad uno tra Galliani,Berlusconi, Pellegatti o Suma. Infatti ha detto ''milanista''...non calciatore.



Ruiu.
Ah no, è gobbo.


----------



## Djici (10 Luglio 2017)

Zapata senza dubbi


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Luglio 2017)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Secondo me si riferisce ad uno tra Galliani,Berlusconi, Pellegatti o Suma. Infatti ha detto ''milanista''...non calciatore.


Per me è Berlusconi. Visto che manco la pillola blu fa effetto, ora si diverte a prenderlo.


----------



## Symon (10 Luglio 2017)

Compix83 ha scritto:


> Chiunque sia (se la cosa è vera) è un idiota vero. Come si fa a fidarsi di questa dopo la riservatezza dimostrata con Niang?



Okay, allora è sicuro è De Sciglio...


----------



## sballotello (10 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il (la?) transessuale Guendalina Rodriguez, salita alle cronache dopo aver confessato la relazione con Niang, torna a parlare e sgancia un'altra bomba:"Sì, ho fatto sesso con un altro giocatore del Milan. E vi dirò di più, è stato bellissimo".



Montolivo


----------



## Dany20 (10 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il (la?) transessuale Guendalina Rodriguez, salita alle cronache dopo aver confessato la relazione con Niang, torna a parlare e sgancia un'altra bomba:"Sì, ho fatto sesso con un altro giocatore del Milan. E vi dirò di più, è stato bellissimo".


Lo fa solo per la visibilità. Ne sono sicuro.


----------



## Wildbone (10 Luglio 2017)

A me frega molto poco di chi sia, dato che fa parte della sfera personale di una persona.
Conta solo se un giocatore gioca bene o male, con relative "punizioni" in caso di brutte prestazioni o mala condotta. Nient'altro.


----------



## neoxes (10 Luglio 2017)

A me frega, perché questo essere ci ha rovinato il campionato. Ricordo che eravamo secondi in classifica, poi Niang ha iniziato a fare schifo, dopo che è uscito questo putifierio. Adesso si deve star zitto, o con le buone o con le cattive.


----------



## Victorss (10 Luglio 2017)

Ecco perché Bacca non si reggeva nemmeno in piedi..


----------



## Victorss (10 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> A me frega, perché questo essere ci ha rovinato il campionato. Ricordo che eravamo secondi in classifica, poi Niang ha iniziato a fare schifo, dopo che è uscito questo putifierio. Adesso si deve star zitto, o con le buone o con le cattive.


Assolutamente daccordo, adesso sta esagerando.


----------



## __king george__ (10 Luglio 2017)

in realtà è Montella...


----------



## Symon (10 Luglio 2017)

O magari lui...


----------



## __king george__ (10 Luglio 2017)

Symon ha scritto:


> O magari lui...



qui era al telefono che stava chiudendo per Vangioni....


----------



## Maximo (10 Luglio 2017)

Ma chi se ne fregaaaaa!


----------



## Symon (10 Luglio 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> qui era al telefono che stava chiudendo per Vangioni....



O magari stava dando l'appuntamento a Guendalina..


----------

